# Radial arm saw dangers



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

I was going to post a brag about the $50 RAS I picked up on Craigslist but....instead I have a story of stubbornness and just a tiny bit of sneakiness that bit me on the ***. 
I hadn't consulted with my wife about this, I knew it would be OK, I just felt a little guilty about the impulse buy so I decided to carry it up the hill threw my back gate and into my shop alone. It isn't heavy of course but a little awkward, Im feeling pretty good, had always been coordinated balancing the saw in one arm trying to unlatch the gate I feel the earth shifting off it's axis I begin stumbling backward, desperately trying to protect my new saw I fall back and the base lands on the side of my knee as the saw slides back and hits my jaw, we both smack loudly  against the house in the dirt. I do what we all do instinctively is try to stand immediately hoping that by bouncing right up the damage will be minimal, also hoping avoid the grounding rod I drove in that same area!
Any way my subterfuge was foiled as my wife came running to investigate, my knee is swollen and stiff, my jaw is bruised and I learned that I am not as coordinated or slick as I once was and power tools are dangerous even when they aren't plugged in! :huh:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Doah!*

Sorry to here about your knee, that sux!

On the positive side... You will allways have that funny story to tell! :laughing:


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah gotta laugh at myself the most...really pretty stupid/pointless


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Did you remember to remove the ...*

Saw carriage before moving it?
Some saws have the wiring attached so it's a PITA, others just have a travel stop bolt under the arm. I have moved mine 2 stories up on a scaffold to cut siding when I was younger and stronger, but not necessarily smarter.:blink: I couldn't begin to carry one now with the saw carriage still on the arm. Way too heavy!
Probably advice too little too late. Another bit of advice...open all doors and gates before carrying heavy objects.
Sorry, but this story is so good it may serve a lesson to some. Do I always follow my own advice? More so now than before. With age and experience comes "wisdom" :laughing: just ask my 14 yr old son. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah there was allot wrong with that scenario; dark, late, heavy, too many obstacles too little thought..... the carriage would have been easy to remove or at least lock in place, it would have been easy to set down and open the gate, easy to ask wife to open the gates and doors on and on


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I tripped and fell on my table saw blade one time, gashed my hand open. I always keep the blade tucked underneath now.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

*Freaked me out*

The other day I did something that I've never done before.Twice I switched dado to reg blade and forgot to put the washer and nut on to secure the blade.Even put the insert plate on.Both times I caught myself at that point.So now whenever I change blades I put the washer and nut right next to the plate opening and not on the table behind me.Its just one of those habits ya have to do the same way every time to eliminate mistakes.Itchy P.S. has anyone else done this and turned the saw on??


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*NOPE, never.....well*



Itchy Brother said:


> The other day I did something that I've never done before.Twice I switched dado to reg blade and forgot to put the washer and nut on to secure the blade.Even put the insert plate on.Both times I caught myself at that point.So now whenever I change blades I put the washer and nut right next to the plate opening and not on the table behind me.Its just one of those habits ya have to do the same way every time to eliminate mistakes*.*Itchy *P.S. has anyone else done this and turned the saw* *on??*


Just you and this guy:
YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.


----------

